# Poa T?



## Gfrsh325 (May 14, 2020)

Please tell me no 🥺. It's just a small patch but I'm worried it will spread


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm in the same boat right now and from all my research I'm leaning towards yes it is. Pull out the small patch before it does spread. I over seeded last year with a contaminated bag so poa annua and triv are now a problem I have to tackle too.


----------



## Gfrsh325 (May 14, 2020)

Bump


----------

